# Appalachian Mountain style White Chili



## erehweslefox (Jun 27, 2016)

OK so this is a favorite, because of its simplicity, it is also what is for dinner tonight, I like it as you can make it in camp, at home, cast iron, even a cheap pot. It is basically a four ingredient recipe, chicken, beans, cilantro, and cumin. I have some flourishes but the base is that. So to wit:

1 tbsp canola oil
1 large onion chopped
as much garlic as you can stand minced up nice
1 1/2 pounds trimmed, cubed cooked chicken *note* good way to use excess if you did a roasting chicken
45 oz great northern beans, either canned or, from dried, hydrated using normal methods
one to two bunches fresh chopped clilantro to taste.
2 tsp cumin
1 tsp cayenne
1/4 tsp salt
1 10 oz can Ro-Tel (optional)
Jack cheese to top (optional)

brown the garlic and onions with the oil in a deep pot or dutch oven. If the chicken is raw, cook it with this, if not add just before you add other ingredients so it has a moment to get garlicy and oniony (very technical cooking terms there). 

Add beans, other spices, and the RO-Tel if you are using it,  and bring to vigorous simmer, reduce heat, add cilantro and let simmer for 30 minutes.

I let this set up off the heat for ten minutes, and sprinkle some cheese on top, but you can eat it right away if you prefer. 

Simple recipe but the cilantro gives it a nice clean bite. 

TBS


----------

